# Pheasant wings for dog training?



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

So how many guys use pheasant wings for training there dog? What are some of the advantages and disadvantages? What is the going rate for a pair of wings?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I did and still do- I started him on the old wing and a rod deal- then I put the wings on the dummy- I zip tied all the wings on and left a 1/2 inch of the zip tie sticking out so it was sharp. Thinking that would help him not learn to hard mouth them. Not sure if that works- maybe he was going to have a soft mouth or not. But that's what I have done. Still use the dummy that way in the pasture just to keep a work regiment with him. Every once in awhile I have a buddy who calls up and wants to use the dog on the pheasant club with some clients so I go and get a supply of wings.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Instead of wings I keep a bunch of frozen birds on hand and use them when making the transition to feathers. Wings work good for this purpose but why stop there? Use a whole bird.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Now that's a thought- I have 3 hanging right now- Gonna have to think abolut that a second.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Instead of wings I keep a bunch of frozen birds on hand and use them when making the transition to feathers. Wings work good for this purpose but why stop there? Use a whole bird.


 -Ov-
Nobody waiting I take it?


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in buying some wings i brought home from south dakota last week? I have about 120 wings total. If anyone would be interested shot me a PM and make an offer.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Cooky said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of wings I keep a bunch of frozen birds on hand and use them when making the transition to feathers. Wings work good for this purpose but why stop there? Use a whole bird.
> ...


 :O•-:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I froze one- put it in a launcher and knocked my neighbors Great Pyrennes out.


----------

